# My Caribe & Reds



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's some pics of my 4 reds and 2 caribe in a 100g. The caribes are 8-9" and the reds are 7".

http://groups.msn.com/1974383Corvette/salv....msnw?Page=Last


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

those are some nice fish. i can't wait till my fish get that big.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice.... can you take a full size shot of your tank by chance..


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

sure, I'll take a pic tomarrow.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cool thanks ..


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's the tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very nice....







like the way you deco it out..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i see you have bulk head in the back..what kind of pump are you use to pump the water back up??


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

It's not quite done yet. That's why the heater's in the tank. I just have a small powerhead to pump the water because the flow out of the tank isn't as good as I thought.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

awsome.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Incredible fish and tank. Super healthy looking.

Joe


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow wicked pics


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah that tank is looking really good. Congrats :smile:


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Great looking fish







the one cariba is real nice, and really like your tank.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, the bigger of the 2 caribe has almost completely lost its spot already.


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

That is some awesome color on that caribe! very nice


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

it is right in your bedroom? makes for easy viewing. very nice set-up.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Awsome tank.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice. Love it all, deco and fish. are you going to add a background?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm actually going to take the reds out and modify it a little to try to get the caribe to breed again.


----------

